# Breast Man?



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

What is everyones point of veiw on breasting game birds? I personally think that taking only the breast and wasting the rest is, well, wasteful. Is ther any situations wher breasting is the better option?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

on leggless flightless birds.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

On my upland game I eat the leg and breast. On waterfowl, I eat just the breast. By the time you get the meat off the legs of a duck it really isnt worth it. I like to use some feathers from the birds for flies but thats really about it for me.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

upland breast and legs. waterfowl just breast out.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

I mainly hunt grouse and chuckers and eat more than just the breast. I havent done the waterfoul thing yet but i did get a stamp. I just dont know where to go.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

when I first started bird hunting the whole bird was saved nowadays it is only the breast, I think most of it, is the time. cleaning the birds suck especially ducks i use to pluck them and now. not...but i do not duck hunt anymore either so no great loss on my part.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Breasts are nice...like the thighs too -()/>- -()/>- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I breast out all of my birds. The only ones I'd take thighs off of were the coots when I used to shoot them and panfry em.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I particularly like the drum sticks from doves :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: !


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

campfire said:


> I particularly like the drum sticks from doves :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: !


hot wings are good also!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Kidding aside, it really depends on the bird. My daughter got a turkey last spring ( the first wild turkey I had tried) and I was surprised how good the whole bird tasted. On the other hand what else ( besides the breast) is there to eat on a dove? In between you make your inividual choice. I take the breasts and thighs of pheasants, blue grouse and sage grouse. The drumsticks and backs just do not have enough meat and are way too stringy to cook particularly on pheasants. And you can take the breasts and thighs without even gutting the birds. Ruff grouse, chuckar, huns, and quail..... well the thighs really don't offer enough meat to make the effort worth the trouble. I usually just breast them out. I will add that ruff grouse breast makes a very tasty "grouse cacciatori" at elk camp.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait to start hunting someday...I would love to get a wild turkey!


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Cabelas sells a motorized plucker for around $30 to solve the plucking woes. I've never used one, but I did ask Santa for one this year. Guess we'll find out if he heard me on Tues.!
There's also the Deluxe model that runs about $100. Woops- just drooled on my keyboard.


----------

